# Demonstrator with colored ripples?



## rhall_8 (Jan 15, 2017)

I saw online a clear Visconti demonstrator that had colored ripples and wondered if any of you are making such blanks, or know where they might be found?


----------



## More4dan (Jan 18, 2017)

Check out the "Water" blanks from Bear Tooth Woods.  They are tinted but clear with ribbons swirled throughout. (Mint green and White picture from Google)

Bear Tooth Woods


I've also found some blanks at Woodcraft that are clear in one direction but opaque in another. (Orange and Black pen I made)


----------



## rhall_8 (Jan 22, 2017)

Cool. Thanks!


----------

